# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿esto es mentalismo o no?

## kaizen

ayer despues de ver el video de david blaine, me quedé flipado con el truco de adivinar un número del 1 al 50, se lo hice a mi novia y salió y flipé.

Me puse a buscar por el foro y me hice con el libro de Corinda, el de los 13 escalones del mentalismo, pero ese truco y el mentalismo no es lo mismo ¿no? no me gusta nada el mentalismo, me parece demasiado falso, o no se como decirlo, pero lo comparo con lo "noble" de un juego de cartas y no me acaba, supongo que será cosa mia  :Smile1: 

En fin, sólo quería comentar esto y escuchar opiniones al respecto. ¡Saludos y gracias de antemano!

----------


## rafa cama

Pues a mí me parece mentalismo.

Lo que no entiendo es lo de que el mentalismo es falso en comparación con lo noble de las cartas. Te aseguro que cuando he hecho mentalismo, el efecto ha sido increible, mucho mayor que con cartas. Y no me parece menos noble. Para nada.

Un saludo.

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmm leches!!! menos noble :Confused: !!!! :shock: 
¿te podrias explicar un poco mejor?, I don´t understand anything
Y en cuanto al juego pues al no explicar mucho mas tampoco se cual es pero creo yo que eso en castellano se llama mentalismo. Esta adivinando un pensamiento...

----------


## kaizen

en cuanto al truco, en el video de "Secrets of Street Magicians" lo he podido ver, y sí es mentalismo.

Y en cuanto a lo de noble, me refiero a que leyendo el libro este, me parece todo muy falso o como que no entra tanto en juego la habilidad del mago como del cartomago, ¡seguramente sea sólo una cosa mía! pero vamos, tenía duda a qué dedicarle más tiempo y tengo claro que a mentalismo no, me gusta más las cartas  :Smile1:  más difícil sí, pero lo veo más "bonito".

P.D. no se muy bien de lo que hablo así que espero se me perdone   :Wink:

----------


## zhoraida

Las habilidades las hay de tipo diferente pero eso no quiere decir que  utilizar habilidad en el manejo las cartas sea mas noble que hacerlo en el manejo de una papeleta.
Que te guste una cosa mas que otra es entendible, al igual que al publico tambien le pasa, el publico no deberia ver ni la habilidad con las cartas ni con las papeletas asi que a efectos del publico no se debería juzgar los efectos por la habilidad... una simple opinion
Un saludo

----------


## mago alcala

Desde cuando la cartomagia esta reñida con el mentalismo :Confused: 

El nombre de "cartomagia" solo describe el hacer juegos de magia con cartas, pero estos pueden ser de mentalismo (creo que muchos de ellos lo son) o de otro tipo de magia. Como de forma inversa ocurre con el "mentalismo" que describe el hacer magia mental, adivinación, predicción, etc. pero no quita que se pueda hacer con cartas o incluir en otro tipo de números mágicos.

La forma de clasificar la magia o ilusionismo no tiene validez para considerar cada forma, tipo o estilo, como algo diferente... todo es magia y todo esta asentado en las mismas bases o técnicas manipulativas, engañosas o mecánicas.

Al final si la adivinación de un número vale para crear una ilusión o hacerlo parecer algo imposible, su nombre es magia (su clasificación es lo que menos importa).

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

> Y en cuanto a lo de noble, me refiero a que leyendo el libro este, me parece todo muy falso o como que no entra tanto en juego la habilidad del mago como del cartomago, ¡seguramente sea sólo una cosa mía! pero vamos, tenía duda a qué dedicarle más tiempo y tengo claro que a mentalismo no, me gusta más las cartas  más difícil sí, pero lo veo más "bonito".
> 
> P.D. no se muy bien de lo que hablo así que espero se me perdone


O sea, que hacer magia con las manos es menos noble que hacerlas con la mente... ¿es eso?

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Entiendo que el mentalismo no guste igual que entiendo que la manipulación, la cartomagia o la magia de escena no guste, pero en  mi opinión el mentalismo es de las`pocas magias que generan sensación de que el mago que está en frente es "distinto" al resto de las personas, que hace cosas que necesitan de un "poder especial", mientras que un mago que hace aparecer bolas, cambia una goma de mano sin tocarla o que atraviesa a una mujer con una sierra creo que se relaciona con más facilidad a un manipulador habil. No digo cual creo mejor, solo opino sobre la relación que suele hacer el espectador reticente.

Y por otro lado...
¿Empalmar una carta para dar un cambiazo es más noble que empalmar una papeleta? ¿Hacer un uno por delante es peor que hacer una ambiciosa? ¿Conducir con ojos vendados es menos mágico que hacer la mujer Zig Zag? ¿Es más falso una pizarra trucada que un FP?

En mi opinión todas se contestan con "no".

----------


## pujoman

es cierto que la cartomagia es dificil si se quiere llegar a un nivel superior, pero dime kaizen, ¿es dificil saber lo que piensan los demas solo hablando con ellos? ahora es cuando tu me dices que si...el mentalismo no es hacer un center tear, ni un cambio, eso son tecnicas sencillas (por decirlo de una manera), pero ¿es sencillo crear la ilusion de lo que haces es verdad?la psicologia es uno de los grandes factores, un cartomago necesita una baraja...un mentalista no necesita nada (si bien se pueden utilizar muchas cosas).Cuando haces magia con cartas el publico te dira: ¡ohh que bonito, es rapido manejando la baraja!, con el mentalismo diran ¡OHH, sera verdad lo que dice/hace?! 

Controlar la mente de los demas es muy dificil, saber en lo que estan pensando es relativamente facil.

Tienes que ser convincente para los que creen y entretenido para los que no.

Para aquellos que creen, ninguna explicacion sera suficiente, para los que no, ninguna sera necesaria.

esas 3 frases son claves para entender el mentalismo, no existen los farsantes, cada uno es consciente de lo que hace y dice.

saludos

----------


## Pardo

Me parece que te equivocas muchisimo...

Estas seguro de que la cartomagia es mas facil que el mentalismo?

Has provado a usar un uñil, a hacer un cambio de papeleta a una mano sin levantar sospechas, leer un centro roto frente al publico, conducir a ciegas...

Y una cosa mas, con las cartas, puedes hacer un simple pintaje, sin necesidad de hablar, y el publico ya flipa... Pero intenta hacer cualquier juego de mentalismo sin una buena presentación preparada.... El publico se aburre, o no entiende nada...

El mentalismo, es la especialidad de la magia mas dificil de presentar, con lo cual, es lo mas difil de hacer...

Por lo menos, esa es mi opinión...

Salud!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Doy Fe a lo que dice Pardo.
El mentalismo es algo mas que hacer un centro roto...

Pero esto son cosas que solo se puede saber cuanto te plantas en un escenario y tomando como referencia el feelback del publico.

La cartomagia se puede decir que la puede hacer cualquiera, el mentalismo son pocos, aquellos que son capaces de hacer algo distinto en esta especialidad aparentemete "sosa" y sin tanta variedad de efectos, crear espectaculo, hacerlo ameno y por supuesto transmitir la imposibilidad a quien te ve. si alguien me demuestra que crear todo esto es facil que me explique como  :Wink1:

----------


## MaxVerdié

¿Menos noble?

¿Por qué? Es algo que he oído antes. Gente que le da reparos hacer forzajes psicológicos o que desdeñan sutilezas tipo el uno por delante porque o bien las ven como "menores" o porque se sienten culpables porque ESTÁN HACIENDO TRAMPA (esto me lo han dicho textualmente más de una vez).

En la magia, en el mentalismo, el 99% de los efectos son trampa. Igual de tramposo (que no deshonesto) es hacer un TPC o un empalme que romper un centro, o cambiar 5 papeletas para hacer una rutina de Pregunta y Respuesta con todo el público.

No existe un concepto rígido de mentalismo, y todos los que lo practicamos te daremos una definición diferente, pero si adivinar el pensamiento de alguien no es mentalismo...

que baje Houdin y lo vea.

Un saludo, y no te estreses tanto.

PD: Concuerdo totalmente con Pardo y Manolo.

----------


## javimental

¿Porque es menos noble el mentalismo?, El mentalismo es la unica rama de la magia donde la mayoria de los espectadores les queda la duda si hay truco o no, eso para mi es mucho mas dificil que cualquier juego con cartas.

----------


## kaizen

javimental, eso sí es verdad, y quizá sea eso lo que a mí personalmente no me termine, que salga el anthony blake por ahí dandoselas de super-poderes, me parece más noble un "simple truco" de Tamariz por ejemplo, pero vamos es cosa mía, creo que para ser buen mago hace falta un poco de todo   :Wink:

----------


## javimental

Creo que el publico se impresiona mas con un efecto de mentalismo que con un juego de cartas, quizas por eso a muchos magos no les guste el mentalismo......

----------


## pujoman

si nos ponemos asi....que es ser noble :Confused:  porque un mago, mejor dicho un cartomago es una persona que estafa con las cartas...¿Porque? porque engaña a los demas. La persona que hace pickpoket...es un ladron ¿porque? porque roba....la persona que practica el tahurismo es un embaucador y estafador..¿porque? porque jugando estafa a los demas(y son simples juegos de magia)...un mentalista es un farsante...¿porque? pues porque dice q tiene poderes...

a ver cuantas personas conoces de cada ambito que sean eso...
si nos ponemos a raja tabla todos somos unos farsantes, embaucadores...porque hacemos creer lo que no hay... Por cierto usas barajas trucadas?? pq si las usas no eres tan noble... usas cartas marcadas o trucadas? pq si las usas no eres tan noble... anthony blake dice: todo es producto de vuestra imaginacion...no le des mas vueltas, no tiene sentido... con eso lo dice todo.

saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> javimental, eso sí es verdad, y quizá sea eso lo que a mí personalmente no me termine, que salga el anthony blake por ahí dandoselas de super-poderes, me parece más noble un "simple truco" de Tamariz por ejemplo, pero vamos es cosa mía, creo que para ser buen mago hace falta un poco de todo


kaizen, yo creo que no acabas de ver que Anthoy Blake no es más que un personaje interpretado por José Luis González Panizo. No creo que tenga esa actitud de "Super-poderes" con gente que conoce los "secretos propios" del mentalismo.

Solo es un personaje y hace su papel, ilusionar.




> Creo que el publico se impresiona mas con un efecto de mentalismo que con un juego de cartas, quizas por eso a muchos magos no les guste el mentalismo......


No logro entender este post, a que te refieres?

Yo creo que un mago bucará siempre impresionar al máximo su público, no?

----------


## zhoraida

Doy fe de lo que dice Pardo y Manolo ...
Un saludo y disfruten

----------


## javimental

Me refiero a que muchos magos ven al mentalismo como algo soso, aburrido, como menos magico, repito que muchos magos aficionados, estos mismos creen que solo es magia cuando haces no se que tecnica del meñique mezclada con el salto del capullo para dar forzada una carta y ADIVINARLA, por cualquier metodo o sacandola detras de la oreja, apareciendo dentro de un zapato o  imitando una pelicula del oeste, y claro no pueden soportar que despues de tanto tiempo dedicado a ensayar esas tecnicas, llegue un señor con un lapicero y un trocito de papel y deje flipando al publico.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, parece obvio que no hay mucho desacuerdo en que el mentalismo no tiene nada negativo éticamente hablando con respecto a las demás ramas. No es más ni menos noble que las demás.

Si gusta más o menos ya es cosa de cada uno. A mi me encanta.  :P

----------


## juantxo

el mentalismo no es ni mucho menos inferior al resto de las modalidades de la magia, simplemente es diferente, puede parecerte mas "noble" un juego de cartas pero ¿porque "noble"? te parecera mas noble el juego de cartas porque estas viendo el efecto con unas cartas que tienes delante de ti y que ves moverse y mezclarse de muchos modos,el mentalismo es la misma magia pero presentada de otra manera,vale todo sea en un ambiente muy misterioso y enigmatico pero al publico le inspira mas respeto porque el mentalismo es "magia de la mente"y no le den mas vueltas  :Smile1:  

pd:perdon por la coletilla del blake :D

saludos

----------


## Jesús_

Sólo es una opinión,
pero para eso se escribe aquí, o sea que os cuento la mía.

Desde mi punto de vista, lo que me disgusta de algunas ejecuciones de mentalismo es la utilización de compinches.
Personalmente me decepciona la utilización de este recurso, pero sólo es una manía mía.
Como dice Corinda, si estás de acuerdo y te parece bien, pues los usas, y si no, pues no los uses y deja que los demás hagan lo que quieran.
(Especialmente me disgusta la utilización de compinches forzados)
Lo que es innegable es que el efecto que consiguen algunos mentalistas en el público, con compinches o sin, es simplemente extraordinario, y al final de lo que se trata es de eso, de conseguir que el público alucine y se quede sobrecogido.
Pues eso.
Saludos y suerte.
--
Jesús

----------


## javimental

¿Y cual es la diferencia entre un compinche y unos naipes trucados o un FP, o cualquier gimmik?, como bien dices se trata de que el público "alucine"

----------


## Gandalf

> ¿Y cual es la diferencia entre un compinche y unos naipes trucados o un FP, o cualquier gimmik?, como bien dices se trata de que el público "alucine"


Hombre, yo tengo mi opinión sobre el uso de compinches, y es más positiva que negativa, pero las ideas de algunas personas aficionadas a las que tengo en consideración son contrarias, lo que me hace pensar que quizás tenga que replantearme esa idea.

Para hacer un efecto de telepatía no queda más remedio que usar un compinche. He colgado un enlace sobre un efecto de este tipo. Luego hay efectos donde necesitas la colaboración de alguien, sea esta la de un espectador "avisado" o la de un compinche de verdad. No veo maldad en estas prácticas. Lo que me parece mal es el uso de compinches en efectos que se pueden hacer sin ellos. Creo que la idea pierde, y mucho. Pero eso no es un problema solo del mentalismo, si no de cualquier magia.

----------


## Pardo

De donde ha salido la idea de que en mentalismo se usan mas compinches?

Yo por ejemplo, nunca uso compinche, es algo que personalmente no me gusta hacer, supongo que por orgullo... Pero eso no quiere decir que este en contra de ello, quien quiera usar, es libre de ello, pues va a conseguir ilusionar al publico, que es nuestro proposito.

Salud!

----------


## magomago

Pienso que los magos , somos los peores profanos a veces y cuando no sabemos como funciona un juego ya tendemos a decir lo mas obvio... Usa compinche.
Recuerdo cuando empezo a conocerse un poco el trabajo de Derren Brown , creo que no habia ningun mago que no dijera...Eso tiene que ser con compinches.
Asi que sinceramente si un mago dice... usa compinches es que el mentalista es bueno  :D .Es como cuando a Lennart Green no le dieron el premio FISM por pensar que usaba cartas trucadas. :twisted:

----------


## Gandalf

Pardo, si tu pregunta viene a colación de lo que yo he dicho aclaro que yo me refería al uso de compinches en los efectos de transmisión telepática. Tú sabrás como yo que para esos el emisor y el receptor deben conocerse o no hay nada que hacer. Yo mismo estoy tentado a convencer a alguien para acordar hacer ese tipo de efectos. Por lo menos algunos graciosos para hacer con un movil, del tipo mago anuncia que ha hecho una predicción a una persona a la que llamarán por teléfono, pide a alguien que saque una carta y le pide que llame a esa persona para que le pregunte que le dijo el mago que pasaría. La persona llamada nombra la carta que el espectador extrajo. Muchos efectos como este necesitan del compinche, y todos son de mentalismo, claro. Por los demás efectos de mentalismo no hablo. En esos no hace falta nada de nada.

Este efecto, o parecido, mejora cambiando cosas. Mago hace una predicción. Pide al espectador que llame a un familiar o conocido suyo, el que sea, que nombre una carta, la que sea. La predicción del mago coincide con la carta nombrada. Me encanta este efecto. Obviamente, este no tiene compinches, pero el mago que no lo sepa ¿que es lo primero que piensa?

Estoy con magomago.
El mentalismo es una rama poco conocida por la mayoría de nuevos magos, casi todos ellos dedicados más a la cartomagia o la magia de cerca. Por ello algunos efectos, por desconocidos, terminan siendo catalogados como "de compinche" cuando la realidad es otra.

Eso no pasa con las cartas, las monedas o la manipulación pues todo lo hace el mago, y muchos efectos son más difíciles de pensar que son con compinche.

----------


## javimental

No siempre se usa compinches en efectos de transmision telepatica, puedes transmitirle un numero, un nombre o cualquier cosa a un espectador, y sin necesidad de compinche........(salvo el swami).
Estoy deacuerdo con pardo, quien quiera usar compinche, alla él, y si crees que un juego se potencia usando compinche...¿por que no hacerlo?

----------


## Pardo

Hola Gandalf, en este tipo de juegos, los cuales he hecho alguna vez, a mi gusto, es mejor hacerlo con un ayudante "medium" que con alguien supuestamente del publico...

Es lo mimo que quien hace la mujer serrada... Por que usar compinche aperentando serrar a alguien del publico? Eso, da mas razones aún al publico a que digan que se usa compinche, sin embargo, si haces un efecto telepatico con un ayudante o amigo invitado, la gente lo seguira viendo como con cualquier otro efecto de mentalismo, donde ellos deciden si creer que hay truco o creer que realmente esas dos personas tienen telepatia...

Y si, por desgracia, es cierto que en muchas ocasiones, cundo hacemos un juego algo fuerte, repidamente dicen que usas compinche... Vaya, de mi mismo se dijo eso en este mismo foro...

Salud!

----------


## BusyMan

De Lennart Green lo que se dice fue que también usaba compinches, que las personas que mezclaron las cartas lo hicieron en falso.

----------


## Gandalf

Todo lo cual recomienda que por norma se acepte que el mago trabaja sin ayudas de compinches, aunque no entendamos como se hace el juego.

Es una recomendación que seguro que evita más de uno y de dos piscinazos a la hora de criticar.

Por poner un ejemplo que creo que ya he comentado a mi me sacó a escena Anthony Blake para hacerme entrega de una multa de tráfico a mi nombre que acababa de llegar al teatro. Al terminar el show vino uno del público a aclararme que no me creyera que la multa era de verdad, y que si le dejaba la multa él me lo podría confirmar ¿?¿? Mi contestación fue que seguro que tendría razón   :Smile1:   y que no estaba preocupado por el asunto. Si le llego a decir que era verdad, el tio la mira y no le encuentra nada raro la siguiente suposición que haría me temo que es que yo era compinche.

 :twisted: 

Gandalf el compinche.

----------


## Jesús_

"De donde ha salido la idea de que en mentalismo se usan mas compinches?
" (Pardo)
"Pienso que los magos , somos los peores profanos a veces y cuando no sabemos como funciona un juego ya tendemos a decir lo mas obvio... Usa compinche. " (magomago)
"Todo lo cual recomienda que por norma se acepte que el mago trabaja sin ayudas de compinches, aunque no entendamos como se hace el juego.

Es una recomendación que seguro que evita más de uno y de dos piscinazos a la hora de criticar. " (Gandalf)

Bueno, como estos posts siguen al mío del 19 de abril, me parece razonable pensar que tienen algo que ver con él.
Soy bastante nuevo en estas cosas, y a lo mejor estoy completamente equivocado. Opino fundamentalmente a partir de mis lecturas de Canuto y Giobbi, por lo que respecta a la cartomagia, y Corinda, por lo que respecta al mentalismo.
El caso es que hasta ahora los dos primeros autores que he citado, no mencionan para nada el uso de "ayudantes", en cambio Corinda lo hace abundantemente. De aquí he sacado, amigo Pardo, la idea de que en mentalismo se utilizan más compinches. De todos modos, puede que haya escogido lecturas equivocadas y que la realidad sea otra.
Si opinar después de haber leído a Canuto, Giobbi, Corinda y Tamariz es un piscinazo, pues lo siento.
Por otro lado, opinar no es lo mismo que criticar. Al respecto me encanta la sinceridad de Corinda cuando dice que si no te gusta usarlos pues que hagas lo que quieras, y dejes que los demás hagan lo mismo.
A mi, simplemente, no me gustan, y cada uno, que haga lo que quiera.
En cambio no me disgusta nada la utilización del FP o la baraja Svengali, ni el efecto Brainwave o Triumpho, que son a la vez cartomagia y mentalismo, por ejemplo. Y es que las personas somos seres contradictorios y misteriosos, y difíciles de entender.
--
Saludos y suerte.
-
Jesús

----------


## pujoman

corinda habla de compinches en el tema de telepatia entre dos, los demas eslabones (hay alguna excepcion) que yo recuerde poca cosa...ademas a mi tampoco me gusta la ayuda de compinches, es mas no las uso pq a la larga pienso que si algun dia estoy a solas y el 90%de los efectso fueran con compinches...que haria? nada.. por tanto yo puedo recibir y TRANSMITIR mis pensamientos a las otras personas sin necesidad de compinche, es mas, a veces intento que la gente adivine mis pensamientos a ver que pasa jaja.

saludos

----------


## Jesús_

Hola, Pujoman.
He leido los escalones 2, 4, 10 y 11.
Por lo menos en el cuarto, pg 114, y en el undécimo escalón, pg 327 se les dedica una sección.
De todos modos, si los que conocéis el mentalismo con mayor profundidad, decís que los efectos con "ayudantes" son mínimos, pues uno no tiene nada que decir.
Son mínimos y se acabó.
--
Jesús

----------


## pujoman

mira jesus, solo con doblar metales, forzar cartas y adivinar, efectos de uno por delante, center tear, pizarras espiritistas, efectos con uñiles(muchos),efectos de telekinesia, efectos de espiritismo, efectos de telepatia(sin compinches), test de los vivos y muertos, tes del libro.... con eso que puede ser mas de 3 horas de espectaculo(con su debida presentacion) esos si no lo hagas todo que hay que tener repertorio.
y no hay nada de compinches.

saludos

----------


## Jesús_

Gracias, Pujoman,
lo cierto es que me había desilusionado un poco, respecto al mentalismo.
Después de leerte, vuelve a ser un poco como si volviera a creer en los Reyes Magos.
Un saludo,
y suerte.
--
Jesús

----------


## Gandalf

Vamos a ver... 

Los libros que comentas, Canuto y Giobbi, están dedicados, casi en exclusiva, a explicar técnicas de cartomagia, casi manipulación de cartas en exclusiva (vale, ya se que no es solo de eso, no me pegueis). Así que es fácil de comprender que los libros no expliquen el uso de compinches, ya que lo que busca el que compra ese libro es manejar una baraja de la mejor forma posible por si solo.

Así que no debes basar tu afirmación al comparar cartomagia y mentalismo por el resultado de enfrentar esos libros con el Corinda. Son muchos los efectos que fuera del mentalismo pueden usar compinches. Yo siempre doy el mismo ejemplo. La mujer serrada necesita que dicha mujer haga cosas que el público desconoce, y son varios los magos que han simulado que elegian a una persona al azar para ese juego. O sea, un compinche. Cuando un mago da una instrucción en secreto a una persona del público para solicitarle su ayuda ¿que ha hecho? Crear un compinche. Y en este caso me parece más reprovable ya que encima estás destripando un juego  alguien...

 :? 

Me reafirmo en que hay unos efectos de lo que es mentalismo puro que necesita de un "medium" y un "receptor", y como la mujer serrada, es necesario es uso de compinches. El video que ha salido como novedad hace poco es un ejemplo claro de esto. Eso no quiere decir que el mentalismo use compinches por norma. Y un ejemplo claro de esto es nuestro mentalista más conocido, que suele actuar en solitario y sus efectos no usan dicha artimaña.

----------

